# Epiphyllum Part - 2



## N2TORTS (Apr 23, 2015)

Epiphyllum....and new Blooms....













Old School Info From G-Ma and G-Pa ..........1953 baby~


----------



## kathyth (Apr 23, 2015)

Beautiful, Jeff!!
g- ma and g- pa would be so proud of you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2015)

That one is just gorgeous. It looks so soft. I love the color.


----------



## Melissa319 (Apr 24, 2015)

What a beautiful plant. I'm going to look into those - I have a small (~20 or so) collection of various orchids, so an orchid cactus seems to be an appropriate addition to the family!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 6, 2015)

How about an *ORANGE KISS TODAY*..?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 6, 2015)

SMMMMMMOOOOOCH!


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2015)

. Beautiful


----------



## N2TORTS (May 8, 2015)

Another one "Created" by Grand ~pa ... found online for sale ...




*Full Description:* Epiphyllum Hybrid *'LEMON PUNCH'* Has a Large bloom with dresden yellow inner petals and sulphur yellow outer petals, ruffled,overlapping cup and saucer form,stamens circle style green,thick flat growth with some triangular. Hybridized/registered by D LABORDE(SLR). A cross of *‘George French’* x *‘Jennifer Ann’*. Reg.# 10156


----------

